# Angeln in Hvide Sande



## Souliemaus (29. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war dieses Jahr im Juli schon in Hvide Sande und war überrascht, dass ich dort noch Heringe fangen konnte. Nun will ich wieder hin. Diesmal möchte ich aber ein paar Makrelen an den Haken bekommen. Weiß jemand von euch, ob die Makrelen in Hvide Sande schon im Hafen sind?

MfG

Hauke


----------



## BrassenHelge (29. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Moin Hauke,
erstmal wilkommen hier im Board ! Habe vor etwa 3 Wochen gehört, daß in Hvide Sande Makrelen gefangen wurden, aber mit Meerforellengeschirr auf Möre Silda. Der August und September ist dort eigentlich immer eine gute Zeit auf Makrele. Meist auf der Mole und nicht direkt im Hafen.
Gruß
Henning


----------



## Tyron (30. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Auch von mir erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im AB!
Bin in 5 Wochen auch wieder in Hvide Sande!


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

War vom 6.8.-13.8. in Hvide Sande. In dieser Zeit wurden wegen dem
  sehr starken Westwind garantiert so gut wie keine Makrelen gefangen.
  Vor der Schleuse (Fjordseite) wurden eine Menge Hornhechte in Rekord-
  größe (um die 50 cm) abgeknüppelt. :v :v 

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt :r


----------



## Tyron (16. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

So, in 2 Wochen gehts für mich wieder hoch nach Hvide Sande!
Wollt schonmal vorsichtig anfragen, ob jemand was aktuelles weiß!?
Hering evtl schon vereinzelnt da?
Oder noch Makrelen?


----------



## kuhni2704 (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Was auch immer Du in Hvide Sande machst, geh bloss nicht mit der MS Solea raus, Geld- und Zeitverschwendung. Siehe hierzu auch meinen Beitrag vom 26.9.05
Gruß Peter#q


----------



## Baitbuster (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*



> Zitat von Kuhni2704
> 
> Was auch immer Du in Hvide Sande machst, geh bloss nicht mit der MS Solea raus, Geld- und Zeitverschwendung. Siehe hierzu auch meinen Beitrag vom 26.9.05
> Gruß Peter#q


Ich mein es kommt ja wohl auch auf die jahrezeit an wann du da bist ob du da im herbts bst, wo du alles kannst oda ob du da ja kp wann bist....
und wenn ma nicht mehr so viel geht dann cillt man sich an den Ringköbengfjord und angelt auf hecht, barsch rotauge und rotfeder das geht echt verdammt gut da........#6 und jetzt mekertma nicht alle ann Hvide Sande rum wer es dort kennt wird es eigentlich immer geil finden#6 
Und die Makrelen wird ich auf jeden mal(TIP) von den beden großen molen an der hafeneinfahrt ma probieren,
naja bis denn gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Baitbuster (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hätte jemand spiezial tips für Hvide Sande fahr in 2 Wochen dort hin.......
würd mich über rückmeldungen freuen 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Andre´ (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo alle zusammen !

War die ersten 2Juli Wochen in Hvide Sande und muss sagen dass es ein klasse Angelurlaub war.
Hatte 10 Ruten und unmengen Zubehör dabei, wollte ja auch alles probieren.
Als erstes muss ich vorwegnehmen dass ich noch nie so richtig im Meer geangelt habe, d.h. ich hab viel rumprobiert. Einiges hat geklaptt einiges nicht.
So nun mal los zur Fangsituation: 
Heringe sind laut Auskunft der Einheimischen und der Angelläden nicht vor Ort. Stimmt aber überhaupt nicht !!!!!!!!!
Hab in 6 h 200 Stück gefangen. Die beissen wie wild, nur nicht auf die Vorfächer die Sie in den Angelläden verkaufen sondern auf viel kleinere ( Goldhaken mit Fischhaut ohne rote vordere Bindung ) die ich aus Deutschland mitgebracht habe. Leider hab ich die nach den 6h an der Schleuse angebaut, und das wars dann auch mit den Heringen. Ergo; Kleine Vorfächer aus D mitbringen dann klappts auch mit den Heringen.

Hornhechte waren wirklich massenhaft vor Ort und haben an leichtem Geschirr fantastisch gekämpft. Viele Leute haben einfach zu grob gefischt und da waren die Fänge eher mässig.
Köder waren kleine Heringe oder Fischfetzen, sowie waren Garnelen nicht schlecht. Fangort direkt an der Schleuse.
Leider ist dort auch immer sehr viel los.

Brandungsangeln hab ich auch versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. 
Die Haken waren sofort leergefressen. Viele Leute haben an den Molen geangelt oder in der Hafeneinfahrt; Erfolg sehr sehr gering. Das einzige waren Schnürsenkelaale. 
Die Watties in den Angelläden sind leider auch schweine-teuer.
Auch ein weiterer Versuch Nachts in Argab am Strand verlief leider Ergebnislos. Vielleicht hab ich auch nen Fehler gemacht, war ja das erste mal !

Nach diesem Urlaub wollte ich ja eigentlich meine erste Meerforelle gefangen haben. Leider ist nix daraus geworden.
Allerdings haben die mich auch den allerletzten Nerv gekostet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dirkt am linken Molenkopf patrouliern nämlich richtige Brummer bis ca. 100cm (kein witz)!!!!!!!!!!
Man kann Sie ganz bequem beim rauben beobachten, allerdings mit nichts verführen. Hab alles probiert ( kleine Heringe, Garnelen, Wattis, Seeringler, Fliege, Spöket und Hansen Flasch in allen Farben ), leider ohne Erfolg. wollt schon mit nem Stein nach denen schmeissen weil se mich so verarscht haben. 
waren auch auf jeden Fall Meefos, weil Meeräschen gabs auch und die konnte man sehr gut unterscheiden.

Put and Take hab ich natürlich auch gemacht. Bin den Fjord l abgefahren und hab mir die ganzen Puffs mal angeschaut.
Resultat: Es geht wohl kein weg an dem See in Sondervig vorbei.
Hervorragend angelegt und gepflegt, sowie Toilette und Reinigungsraum vor Ort. Preis wie bei allen anderen Seen.
Hab 2x 4 stunden bezaht (je 15 euronen pro Angel), aber auch fantastisch gefangen. Insgesammt 7 Forellen, die grössten 5,5kg und 4,5kg. Allerdings muss man auch viel probieren worauf Sie beissen. Top Köder, Bienenmaden (beim Nachbar), aber auch weisser Forellenteig sowie bei mir, gezupfte künstliche Maden mit einem Tauwurmstück. 

Ausfahrt mit der Solea: als alter "Seebär" aus Bayern hab ich mich natürlich nicht mit ner einfachen Ausfaht begnügt sondern nach dem Motto, Nur die harten kommen in Garten;  gleich mal die 20h Tour gebucht.
War dann auch (nach dem 5ten Bier) leicht Seekrank, aber egal, es war nämlich ein tolles Erlebnis.
Los gings gegen 21.00Uhr. 7h Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen und gegen 4Uhr dann auch der erste Stopp. 
ERfolge waren laut der Erfahreren Mitangler nicht so gut, konnte mich aber mit meinen 15 grossen Dorschen nicht beschweren.
Der grösste hatte vielleicht um die 15Pfund, der kleinste um die 5Pfund. Die Kameradschaft an Bord war toll, hatte nicht das passende Gerät dabei, der Kollege hat mir aber sofort eine seiner Ruten in die Hand gedrückt.
Kutter war sauber und der kapitän hat sofort den Platz gewechslt wenn keine Dorsche gefangen wurden.
Kann die solea nur empfehlen. 

Lg Andre´

p:S Hans-Otto aus dem Lydum art Center hier vom Anglerboard hat mir im Vorfeld so viele Tipps gegeben, dass eigentlich alles wunderbar geklappt hat. Danke noch,mal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prinz1980 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

hallo andre,

also danke für dein super bericht, hört sich echt super an, würde sofort wieder das auto packen und losfahren! muß aber leider noch 7 wochen warten, fahre erst im september wieder hoch, aber ich freu mich jetzt schon 

aber mal zu deinem brandungsangeln, ich war dieses jahr die erste mai woche oben und hab auch in argab am strand geangelt, ich konnte mich nicht beschweren, hab mit meiner frau und 2 ruten an 3 nächten 13 flundern und schollen gefangen!
wir fanden das war ganz gut^^
aber mit den watti´s hast du recht, die sind sau teuer!
und zu den meefos, ich hab auch noch keine gefangen  aber vielleicht im september ja noch.

gruß Ronny


----------



## Harti (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Hvide Sande Fans,

Ich bin neu hier und möchte von unserem Urlaub berichten.

Wir waren in der ersten Juli-Woche kurz vor HS im Urlaub. Eigentlich hatten wir es auf die Hornis abgesehen, aber Meldungen über Makrelenfänge an der Nordmole machten uns  neugierig. Bisher kannten wir nur Heringe und Hornis in HS an der Schleuse. Diese gab es auch in diesem Jahr noch Anfang Juli reichlich.
Wir haben es dann Abends mit unserem relativ feinen Geschirr (40gr. WG) auf Makrelen gewagt und das gleich mit ordentlichem Erfolg. Am nächsten Tag kamen die Makrelen noch massenhafter vor. die Größe der Fische war recht stattlich, was sich auf mein Gerät auswirkte. Ich angelte mit 5er Makrelenpaternoster + 40gr. pilker. Als sich dann 6 Makrelen drauf stürzten war`s einfach zu viel des Guten und der erste Rutenbruch kam kurz vor den Steinen. Die Fisch konnten aber trotzdem gelandet werden. Ok, neue Rute fertig gemacht und weiter. Wieder 6 Makrelen an der Leine und das was kommen musste. Die zweite Rute hats zerlegt.#q Mit meiner letzten funktiontüchtigen Rute habe ich dann weiter geangelt, allerdings mit verkürztem Paternoster 2 Haken + Pilker. hat zwar etwas länger gedauert den Eimer voll zu kriegen, aber das Gerät hat`s überlebt.:q
Am vorletzten Abend haben wir einfach aus Gaudi vom Badestrand aus geangelt und siehe da, hinter der ersten Sandbank raubten die Minituns und gingen auf das (gekürzte) Paternoster. War echt ein super Gaudi für die ganze Familie.|bla:
Werde im Oktober sicher nochmal hoch fahren, mal sehen was da geht.
Viele Grüße
Harti


----------



## Baitbuster (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Ja mit Makrelen in vide Sande is es schon nett....man muss nur die richtige zeit haben wenn manda is, weil es doch sehr kurz is das die makrelen da sind, aber wenn sie dann da sind#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6
bis denne


----------



## prinz1980 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

@ Harti

das hört sich ja super an, auch wenn die fänge relativ teuer waren ( zwei kaputte ruten   )
aber das hat bestimmt echt riesen spaß gemacht, ich bin im september oben, aber ich glaube da werden die makrelen nicht mehr da sein, naja mal sehen.

gruß Ronny


----------



## Harti (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Moin,

ja, Minituns angeln an leichtem Geschirr macht einen riesen Spaß, da die Jungs richtig Kraft haben und Theater machen, auch wenn es eine kleine teure Materialschlacht war.|supergri

Sagt mal, wer kann mir Tips zum Angeln im Ringköbing Fjord geben? Wie, wo und womit bestehen gute Fangchancen? Bisher habe ich es noch nicht versucht, aber der Fjord soll ja einen guten Fischbestand haben. Die Forellenpuff`s in und um HS kannst du ja mitlerweile alle vergessen. Ich war 2x auf "Besichtigungstour", habe aber bei keinem Angler eine Forelle gesehen.#d Selbst habe ich es dann gar nicht erst versucht. Hat auch Vorteile, da ein Haufen Geld gespart! Ich denke der Fjord ist ganz interessant und eine Alternative zu den Forellenpuffs! 
Oder?

Harti


----------



## Der Deichgraf (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Harti,

im Ringkobing-Fjord kann man recht gut am südlichen Ende in Nymindegab angeln. Sofern du kein Boot hast, kann man hier vor der Schilfkante recht gut waten.

Solltest Du weder Boot noch Wathose dabei haben undas Ganze etwas stressfreier siehst kann man unterhalb vom Kro Hotel in Nymindegab gut angeln. Am besten gehst du direkt auf die Seite des Hotels. Dort ist eine Fahrradbrücke über einen schmalen Durchlauf. Auf beiden Seiten des Durchlaufs habe ich schon gut gefangen (gut Barsche 300 - 500, aber auch Aale).

Falls du nen fairen Forellenpuff suchst, würde ich in Norre Nebel zum Klovergarden gehen. Man findet den Teich, wenn man (Richtung Varde fahrend) die letzte Strasse vor dem Kreisel rechts reinfährt. Ist aber auch ausgeschildert.

Die Forellen sind dort zwar keine Giganten (1 - 2 kg), aber gerade wenn man morgens geht, fängt man eigentlich immer was.

Bin im Übrigen ab Samstag auch wieder in der Gegend und werde in HV Hornies und Makrelen jagen.


----------



## choose!! (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

.....ja die Meerforellen im Hafen sehe ich jedes Jahr (im Sommer und Herbst).
Sind aber leider keine Mefos sondern Meeräschen.......
.....diese Fische zu fangen bedarf es schon viel Ausdauer oder viel Glück!


----------



## Harti (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Deichgraf,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Ich habe schon des öfteren mit dem Steg rechts auswärts von Nymindegab geliebäugelt, aber vielleicht ist der Steg (Brücke) links direkt am Kro interessanter, ich werde es beim nächsten mal bestimmt dort versuchen. kannst du mir auch einen Tipp zum bevorzugten Köder verraten?|rolleyes Ein schöner Barsch oder Aal hat doch auch was für sich. Den genannten Forellenteich kenne ich auch noch nicht und werde diesen mal antesten und darüber berichten.#h

Falls noch jemand Tipps zum Fjordangeln hat, immer drauf los! 

Vielen Dank erst mal und Petri Heil
Harti


----------



## porscher (1. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Moin Dänemarkfeaks!:k 

Also von Hvide Sande kommend linksseitig auf dem großen steg gehts oft gut.rechtsseitig hab ich es noch nicht versucht.angel immer ganz nah am schilf und am besten morgens und abendes.Barsch und weißfisch geht da fast immer gut.Ich fische dort fast immer mit würmern aber auch maden gehen ganz gut. Gehts auf aal dann bitte ohne knicklichtpose da das wasser zu flach ist. die fische sind auch sehr vorsichtig durch die vielen reusen.

Viel spaß dort


----------



## prinz1980 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

.....kann mir jemand sagen wie die aktuelle fangsituation in HS ist, oder im fjord?
sind noch makrelen,hornies und heringe da? und kann jemand was zum brandungsangeln sagen wie das so geht zur zeit?
wäre echt super


----------



## Bony (16. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Guten Tag auch.

Habe gerade die ganzen Artikel gelesen und bin begeistert.
Wir wollen auch im September in diese Gegend und ich dachte schon ich könnte die Angelsachen getrost zuhause lassen.

Kann mir einer etwas zu den Linzenzen in dem Gebiet sagen.
Meer, Fjord etc.
Ist mein erster Dänemark-Urlaub.
Achso, und die Frage : Wie ist denn so das Wetter im September da oben ?


Gruß

Bony


----------



## spinner1975 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Moin , Moin ...

werde Ende Oktober für ein verlängertes WE nach DK fahren , was erwartet mich zu dieser Zeit so und gibts vielleicht guenstige Unterkunften für mich und meinen Kumpel ?

Danke , Manuel .


----------



## choose!! (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo!


Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja zufällig dort.
Auf Hering besteht dort immer eine Chance.Letztes Jahr hat man fast durchgehend von September bis November Heringe gefangen.
Ansonsten Abends ruhig in der Brandung auf "Platte" probieren. Dabei sollte dort nicht zuviel auflandiger Wind sein.


Wirklich relativ günstige und gute Häuser(Preisleistung) findest du unter: www.AdmiralStrand.com 


MfG #h


----------



## LAC (12. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo zusammen,
bin nach langer zeit mal wieder on board. 
@ Andre
Ein dank, für deinen brief und die netten zeilen, freue mich das ich dir etwas geholfen habe, den angelurlaub zu verschönern
@Deichgraf
Sven, du must nicht immer unsere guten stellen verraten.*lach
Danke für die fotos, die du mir geschickt hast.
Nun lege ich noch einen kick drauf, wenn man über diese kleine fahrradbrücke geht die Sven (Deichgraf) erwähnt hat und dann nach links der berg runter zum weiteren ehemaligen fjordauslauf, hat man ein gute chance kapitale fische zu landen.
Es ist eine salmonidenart - die im fjord vorkommt. Diese fischart ist schwer zu fangen, und wie ich bei einer bootsfahrt vor 2 wochen festgestellt habe, müssen 4 - 5 stück schon am haken gewesen sein, da sie mit dem bauch nach oben und mit gas gefüllt im schilf lagen und einer hatte als piercing einen angelhaken in der oberlippe. 
Nun stöbert in der fachliteratur, welche salmonidenart dort noch vorkommt. 
Und noch etwas zum ehemaligen fjordauslauf, es ist ein flaches gewässer auch wenn er eine beachtliche grösse hat. Der untere bereich hat eine max. tiefe von 1,5 m 
Zum hering: 
im herbst kann er wieder in grossen stückzahlen gelandet werden - sie sind kapitaler als die im frühjahr - und an der schleuse kann man sie überlisten. Nun möchte ich etwas berichtigen, er ist bis zur weihnachtszeit dort.  Ich habe dieses schon mehrmals hier erwähnt.  Grundsätzlich kann ich sagen , dass der hering vom frühjahr bis zur weihnachtszeit gefangen werden kann. Nun werden sicherlich einige sagen, der spinnt, ich spinne nicht, bin zwar etwas verrückt aber nicht bescheuert, sie sind da und ich fange sie, nicht in grossen mengen, jedoch vereinzelt und in kleinen grössen. Dieses erwähne ich, da ich ja etwas länger hier bin als 14 tage. 
Wie Andre schon erwähnte, ist es wichtig, die richtigen paternoster zu finden, da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle. Wenn sie in grossen stückzahlen kommen, sind sie gierig und beissen auf fast alle paternoster in den somermonaten muss man mit ganz kleinen haken arbeiten.

Den forellenpuff den Sven(Deichgraf) erwähnt hat soll gut sein, so erzählen immer unsere gäste, denn sie bringen immer einige forellen mit. So wie ich gehört habe, sagt der beitzer oft an, wann er einen neuen besatz vornimmt, dann wurden unsere gäste ganz wild und hatten immer erfolg. Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass er forellen um die 2 kg einsetzt. 
Ein ganz neue anlage ist bei uns in lydum angelegt, man kann sie erreichen von sdr. bork aus - ein sehr grosses schild mit einer forelle als lockmittel ist deutlich sichtbar. Jedoch kenne ich die anlage nicht, da ich diese angelei fast hasse, da man einen schminkkasten besitzen muss, wenn man fische landen will und wenn man im puff dann seine freude bekommt, stellt man fest, das man sich sich weit entfernt hat von der angelei in der freien natur.
Wer keinen erfolg verbuchen kann, der soll dann schnell die rechte Seite am fjordanfang aufsuchen, der steg wo die V6 (altes fischerboot) liegt, dort kann er mit  kl. haken weissfische und barsche landen, 100 stück am nachmittag und ab und zu hat er glück, da rutsch ihm der fisch nicht durch die finger. Ideal jedoch geeignet für die ganz kleinen angler, da kommt freude auf wenn es nur zuckt. Die freude muss so gross gewesen sein, da durch die freudensprünge, der steg an der rechten seite zerbrochen ist, vom wippen, wenn es zuckt. Vorsicht ist geboten, denn der fjord hat im auslauf tücken, da darf man nicht reinspringen, dann steht man bis zum bauch im sumpf und benötigt einen kran um wieder an land zu kommen. Da kann ein kleinkind auch nicht mehr laufen.  Und da die tage ja kälter werden, kann man noch in der 3 häusern (nachbau ehemaliger fischerhütten) in zwei sich aufwärmen bzw. zur toilette gehen, weil die freude zu gross war.
Dann ist der urlaub gerettet 
Viele grüsse aus dänemark
Heinz-Otto

PS Sven teile mir den termin für ostern mit


----------



## Matheo (14. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Leute

Bin mit der Familie und Freunden in den Herbstferien in Blavand und ganz sicher zum angeln in Hvide Sande unterwegs,vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

Gruss,Matheo  #h


----------



## kutterkalle 42 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

3 Parchimer wollen Anfang Oktober 2006 nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln.Sind die Winterheringe schon da????


----------



## hotte50 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

grrrrrr.....

jetzt lese ich hier seit 2 Stunden die Beiträge und würd am liebsten in meine Ruten beissen |gr:

da komme ich doch gestern nachmittag aus DK, war am Ringköbingfjord (Stauning) und habe nix anderes als an Forellenpuffs geangelt. #t

wusste garnicht was man in HS so alles für möglichkeiten hat. Sind ja nur 30 min von Stauning bis dorthin. Naja....nächstes mal gehst anders rum |supergri

schönes WE noch
Hotte


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*



kutterkalle 42 schrieb:


> 3 Parchimer wollen Anfang Oktober 2006 nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln.Sind die Winterheringe schon da????


 
#h |wavey: 
Hallo, ich war ab 15.09.bis 24.09.06 in Hvide Sande und habe sehr gut gefangen , Heringe sind da sobald die Schleusen gesperrt sind. Nach drei Stunden habe ich 39 Heringe, groß und fett.
  MfG 
     Angelprofesor


----------



## foxjungbluth (26. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*

Hallo ihr Anglerheros,
bin neu hier und habe ein echtes Anliegen. Wir fahren am 18. Juli nach Dänemark, Nähe Huide Sande, 2 Wochen. Diesmal möchte ich auf jeden Fall nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren. Ich brauche echte Tips WAS, WO und WIE ich dort fangen kann. Kutter haben wir 2x eingeplant. Solea oder nicht? Fahrzeit ist mir sch...egal.Uferangeln???WO am besten? War vor 2Jahren auf Hitra und habe so gut wie nichts gefangen. (scheiß Wetter, Seekrank, usw.) Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## LAC (27. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Hvide Sande*



foxjungbluth schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Anglerheros,
> bin neu hier und habe ein echtes Anliegen. Wir fahren am 18. Juli nach Dänemark, Nähe Huide Sande, 2 Wochen. Diesmal möchte ich auf jeden Fall nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren. Ich brauche echte Tips WAS, WO und WIE ich dort fangen kann. Kutter haben wir 2x eingeplant. Solea oder nicht? Fahrzeit ist mir sch...egal.Uferangeln???WO am besten? War vor 2Jahren auf Hitra und habe so gut wie nichts gefangen. (scheiß Wetter, Seekrank, usw.) Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


 
Hallo,
herzlich willkommen und ich merke dass du neu hier bist, du hast schon reichlich gelesen, denn dieser trööt  ist drei jahre alt - lass ihn versenken, da er nicht mehr aktuell ist.
Aktuell ist:  Hvide Sande 2009
Werfe da mal ein blick drauf und stell dort die fragen, da sind reichlich boardies, die HS schon als ihre heimat ansehen und sich gut auskennen.
Gruss


----------

